# Anyone hear of Fala Woods?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I asked Mike the best way to inquire, and he suggested I just ask. Looking for any info on these guys and their training. You can reply online or send me a PM. I'm very grateful for any assistance.

I'm looking for specialists in PPD work.

www.falawoods.com


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I do not know them but they post all the time on the chicagoland board


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Had a nice conversation with Jon Naroditsky a few minutes ago. He has a good perspective on PPD work. I like his "getting to get the dog to think under stress" goals. I think I'll check out his facility in Illinois.


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Ted,

Besides being a very competent PP trainer, Jon makes some really good leashes and other leather products. Be sure to check them out when you visit him.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Thanks for that. Have you worked dogs with Jon?


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Ted,

Worked with him once a couple of years ago when he was in Texas. I'd love to get with him again, but's it a long way to IL.


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

Ted,
Jon is a very knowledgable guy when it come to dogs. He specializes in problem dogs, the ones most write off and send to the pound. I've known Jon for a couple years now and he has always been a stand up and straight forward guy. Plus he's funny as hell! Very nice guy!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Greg. Jon seems really great on the phone. He's creating a seminar in the Lansing, MI area and I'll be checking out the "open house" on 17th and 18th.


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Thanks Greg. Jon seems really great on the phone. He's creating a seminar in the Lansing, MI area and I'll be checking out the "open house" on 17th and 18th.


Do you know when he is planning to have the seminar?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Ren,

According to Jon it will be at Premier K9


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

You'll like the Premier K9 group as well! I've been to their place for PSA trials and did a seminar there a few mos. back.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I guess the times have been changed to Dec 8th & 9th. Two day deal at $100 per dog


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

*Ted, Did you make it...*

...to Jon's seminar?

What did you think of the big guy?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Ted, Did you make it...*

Hi Ron,

Missed the Dec meeting. Looking at January.


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

You can contact Julie Alexander, who is working with Jon Naroditsky, at [email protected] for video clips, if they are released for general viewing now. I have seen video and and lots of photos, and I am impressed with many aspects of Jon's work, and the results of the clients I send.

Best wishes,
Kayce Cover


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Pretty settled with Brian Harvey in Hudson, MI. Amazing


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7maSG1dkJA


----------



## Julie Alexander (Feb 9, 2008)

if ( self != top ) { top.location.href = self.location.href;	}	if ( self != top ) { while( navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf("khtml") < 0 ){ ; }	} http://mail.yahoo.com/HI all,
Kayce Cover said Fala Woods and Jon Naroditsky had come up for discussion. I'm Jon's new apprentice, assitant, videographer and video editor. Here are the 3 latest clips we have showing one of my dogs working with me and one clip of some of his initial work with Jon. more coming soon of his initial bite work, ob and progression on ob in the past weeks that will show Jon's methods in action.
If you click on the link from titansdogs there are other clips showing Jon working with an aggressive GSD--clip broken up into parts due to youtubes 10 minute restriction, bite work with 2 dogs from Premier K9, and some interesting obedience with a client and her dogs, and getting 3 dogs on a box.

#message7382393918741442028130601705243043881528636 { overflow:auto; visibility:hidden }
Fala Woods K9 Training and Developmental Center & Talisman Dogs present 
"Jumpin' Jack Flash"
falawoods.com
This is the initial session with Jon developing Flash's play/prey drive. Due to personal circumstances, Flash didn't get the normal training my dogs are raised with. He didn't get much tug work and his natural exuberance had to be inhibited in order to live with him and my other dogs during some times when I was very busy and little time and energy for him. Jon did 3 weeks initial board and training on him in late October. I did a week's training in late November with Jon learning what Flash had learned and the differences in Jon's methods and my own. The interim months involved quite a bit more travel and then back as an apprentice with Jon. Keeping so busy again that Flash has had on average 2 training sessions a week. Things are settling into a more regular routine so his training should go faster and I'll get more clips up of his initial training and further progression.
Flash is currently 18 months old. He's a custom cross designer Dobermann. Dobe/Beauceron see my website at talismandogs.com for more info--site needs a major update, also on the upcoming calendar.
All comments and questions welcome.
Julie Alexander

Tbis is Jon triggering Flash's play/prey drive initially. Flash was 14 months old. This truly took about 10 minutes. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoFWo-nSHb0

current play/prey drive. How would you rate Flash's drive, control environmental stability and enthusiasm? How would you rate Jon's humor?








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciGHb1QZtq0

off leash obedience crossing a busy street 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iahsm4Pckn4


----------

